# Living the dream in my new Motor Home



## Roppa (May 13, 2019)

Hi all
well 6 weeks ago i decided to delve into the traveling around the country in a motor hame game. I want to travel outside of standard caravan / motor home sites so I gained Wild Camping . Upto now iv found this to be a great site and found a few good spots, thanks to you all.

I drive a Ford Tessoro 6.6m and love it.

Regards

Roppa.


----------



## Makzine (May 13, 2019)

Hello and :welcome: to the adventure :wave:


----------



## The laird (May 13, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## caledonia (May 13, 2019)

Roppa said:


> Hi all
> well 6 weeks ago i decided to delve into the traveling around the country in a motor hame game. I want to travel outside of standard caravan / motor home sites so I gained Wild Camping . Upto now iv found this to be a great site and found a few good spots, thanks to you all.
> 
> I drive a Ford Tessoro 6.6m and love it.
> ...



Join as a full member and you will have access to a load more good spots.


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 13, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## trevskoda (May 13, 2019)

Welcome,join as a full member,most on here are full.:cheers::tongue:


----------



## yorkslass (May 13, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## jeanette (May 13, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## antiquesam (May 14, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome,join as a full member,most on here are full.:cheers::tongue:



I don't think you mentioned what they are full of.


----------



## harrow (May 14, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> I don't think you mentioned what they are full of.



Trev knows he's being polite


----------



## GreggBear (May 14, 2019)

Welcome aboard Roppa. Happy trails.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 15, 2019)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## Forresbroons (May 16, 2019)

Hi  and welcome from Scotland enjoy living the Dream


----------



## Pauljenny (May 16, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome,join as a full member,most on here are full.:cheers::tongue:



Full of what, Trev ?
Don't frighten this poor timid newbie.
Honestly, we just don't like spending time on boring campsites.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## Nabsim (May 17, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------

